# Great site!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just came across a website just FULL of great, useful videos on training and solving problem behaviors. Check it out:

http://drsophiayin.com/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

definitely Karen. Dr. Yin has great info on desensitization techniques. Lot of anti C.M. articles. etc. She does lots of seminars and is highly respected by many of the best trainers. She is actually a real behaviorist of which there are only a couple hundred in the world. Her Low Stress Handling... book should be read by every vet. I wanted to buy it but was over $100. U.S. She has made some of it available for free.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> definitely Karen. Dr. Yin has great info on desensitization techniques. Lot of anti C.M. articles. etc. She does lots of seminars and is highly respected by many of the best trainers. She is actually a real behaviorist of which there are only a couple hundred in the world. Her Low Stress Handling... book should be read by every vet. I wanted to buy it but was over $100. U.S. She has made some of it available for free.


I was VERY impressed by the videos on her site, and there are LOTS of them, covering a wide range of behavior issues. She looks to be quite generous with her "free" advice!


----------

